# NOC 6221 can get ITA at 360 CRS



## incredible india (May 1, 2017)

Are people getting invitation at 360CRS for technical sales specialist wholesales, is NOC 6221 in demand as I will b filing expression of interest next month


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you think Express Entry is anything like the Australian immigration system, you are sadly mistaken. The process of immigrating to Canada is _nothing_ like the process in Australia and it would behoove you to completely forget about the Australian process when dealing with Canadian immigration and _not_ make comparisons between Canada and Australia.

I would recommend that you a) do some research on the Express Entry program and b) have a look at the "How Express Entry Works" sticky to see how the program works.

The program is continuous intake and there are no quotas, there are no blackout periods, and invitations are not handed out at random/first come first served as they are in Australia - it's not enough that you want to come to Canada, you have to qualify to come, and the Express Entry program is designed to help those whom the Canadian government considers to be the most likely to be successful in Canada get to Canada.

First, you see if you are eligible to enter the Express Entry pool;

If you qualify, you enter the Express Entry pool;

You establish your Comprehensive Ranking System rank; 

You then wait for the CRS draw to be low enough to include your CRS rank;
(your 360 CRS isn't nearly enough... even 400 isn't enough - in the first 2 years of the program any CRS <450 was insufficient to qualify to apply to come to Canada)

Once your CRS rank has been drawn, you wait to receive an Invitation To Apply (ITA);

You complete the ITA and submit all of your supporting documents;
(receiving an ITA _does *not*_ guarantee you will be approved... you still need to have your documents authenticated and pass suitability, criminality and travel history checks)

If/when your application is approved, you will be issued your visa to come to live and work in Canada.


----------



## incredible india (May 1, 2017)

Hello, the CRS will never be lower to 360 thus I am asking what are my chances to be nominated under PNP at my NOC 6221 Technical sales specialist wholesales. What was the last CRS score nominated under PNP for the said occupation.

I would appreciate if someone would be clear and to the point and does not repeat what I already know about the complexity of the process.

Anyone helpful here.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It is impossible to tell if you will get a PNP based upon your CRS score as each provincial government has its own requirements for their PNP programs and their own specific needs as far as selecting people for the PNP program, so it will vary from province to province. 

Again, why not consult the PNP of the province you're interested in living in for the information you seek? That's what their websites are there for - to answer the questions/give assistance to those potential applicants who are interested in pursuing a PNP nomination with that specific province. 

We don't have that information here - we are only an anonymous third party website with no affiliation with any government anywhere. Also, why should you expect us to do all of this research for you, given that none of us works for any provincial government and if we did (have the information or worked for a provincial government) we'd only be repeating the information that they'd be giving you, if you asked them in the first place.

The draws _are not_ NOC/occupation specific but rather program specific: one generally enters the pool under any of the following programs: Federal Skilled Worker Program, Federal Skilled Trades Program, Canadian Experience Class and Provincial Nominee Program.

The last "PNP only" Express Entry draw that took place was draw 63 on 26 May 2017

For that draw, the number of invitations issued was 143 and the CRS score of lowest-ranked candidate invited was 775 points


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

incredible india said:


> Hello, the CRS will never be lower to 360 thus I am asking what are my chances to be nominated under PNP



Then you should have mentioned that in your first post.





> at my NOC 6221 Technical sales specialist wholesales.



I can't see that occupation being in demand.





> What was the last CRS score nominated under PNP for the said occupation.



That isn't how it works - nominations are not received based on occupation. And your score is nowhere near high enough to be eligible so you have to do something to increase your score.





> I would appreciate if someone would be clear and to the point and does not repeat what I already know about the complexity of the process.
> 
> Anyone helpful here.



Try asking clear questions in the first place. You didn't say anything about PNP and seem to be under the misguided notion that nominations are given out based on occupation. They are not.


----------

